

Ask HN: How do I build a mockup web app? - Hexarcos

How are services like myBalsamiq (web version of Balsamiq) built ? Is there a set of tools for this kind of drag and drop prototyping and wire-framing? Or it just rely heavily on javascript.
======
tfitzgerald
Having never used myBalsamiq, I'm not sure what they built it in, but some of
the tools you could use:

Flash, jQuery, ExtJS, HTML5

Isn't their desktop app built in Adobe Air? or have they moved away from that?
I haven't used it in a while.

------
keiferski
I've always used Mockingbird. <http://www.gomockingbird.com>

~~~
Hexarcos
Keiferski, I'm actually asking how to build something like that Mockingbird.
But thanks, I didnt know that one.

